# Iec = din en ???



## Die Ahnungslose (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo!!
Habe keine Ahnung von Elektro oder ähnliches, muss aber für eine Übersetzung recherchieren ob IEC gleich ist wie DIN EN. Ist IEC nur die internationale Bezeichnung, oder ist es wirklich eine andere Norm!?!? Bei einer Übersetzung kann man da IEC 60... schreiben, statt DIN EN 60..., um es zu internationalisieren?? 

Wäre froh wenn mir jemand antwort geben könnte... würde mich weiter bringen. 

Vielen Dank.

Die Ahnungslose


----------



## vierlagig (16 Juni 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIN-Norm#Bezeichnung_von_DIN-Normen


----------



## Die Ahnungslose (16 Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank...
Werde mich durchlesen!!!


----------



## Dingenskirchen (24 Juni 2011)

Also das gleiche wie IEC ist DIN EN auf keinen Fall; Sobald bei solchen Normbezeichungen ein Leerzeichen steht kann man davon ausgehen das es sich um seperate Normen handelt.
Man kann sich jedoch nie ganz sicher sein ob eine gewisse Norm nicht auch (Inter-)Natioanal in eine andere übernommen wurde. Ein Beispiel ist die DIN EN 16484 - der BACnet Standard. Dieser beinhaltet eine komplette Kopie der ANSI/ASHRAE 135 und wird auch unter beiden Bezeichnungen geführt.

Hier ein kleiner Abriss:
DIN - bezeichnet Normen die Deutschlandweit gelten
EN - bezeichnet Normen die Europaweit Anwendung finden
ISO - sind Internationale Normen

Die ANSI und ASHRAE sind wiederum Amerikanische Normen. Und die von dir gesuchte IEC ist so weit ich weiß eine Internationale Norm für Elektrotechnik und Elektronik. Du kannst allerdings auch nie wissen ob eine spezifische DIN Norm nicht auch International verwendet wird, aber noch nicht als ISO eingetragen wurde.

Ich hoffe doch ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiter helfen.


----------

